# Moving to UAE



## jayomcd (May 21, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I have a few questions about moving to the UAE and thought this forum would be a good way of getting answers!

I'm been offered a job by a company located in Sharjah... My first question is where should I live? In Sharjah or Ajman... And is Dubai far away from these areas? Are Sharjah and Ajman big cities??

Also is it hard to meet people over there, as I would be moving over alone.

Thanks for the help guys!

Jason


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You prob will find alot of information in the Dubai forum you are looking for but I will try to help as much as possible. 

You really should have a look at the thread in the Dubai forum that says something like read this before posting. 

I would not suggest picking where you are going to live, until you arrive and have a look at the area. Sharjah is a busy place and traffic is terrible there. Sharjah surrounds Ajman. Ajman is a very tiny little pocket along the water front area. You could sneeze and miss it as your driving by (not really but you get the point hopefully). Dubai isnt far away but its the traffic between the two that can make going back and forth TERRIBLE. The metro doesnt run between the two  If there is no traffic (1 am), then its like a twenty min drive from the heart of sharjah to get to the trade center area in Dubai. Sharjah is far from a little city but its not big as Dubai. Sharjah is more conservative. Do a search on Sharjah to familiarize yourself with the rules and just life in Sharjah. There are not nearly as many western pockets of people in sharjah but you will still find some. I enjoy Sharjah but there really doesnt appear to be much to do there if you are a uk person who enjoys the nightly pub social life. There are two bars in Ajman. 

And with this.. this is the end of my helpfulness for the day


----------

